# Misinformation and 3 bettas



## Perceus123 (Jul 22, 2013)

Perceus- a beautiful blue and red male in a vase. I learned a bit more and got him a ten gallon. Family members convinced me to add in two mystery snails and three African Dwarf Frogs. Sadly, I failed to keep up on water changes...(With family members telling me to do them very infrequently) Needless to say, the only survivor after that half-year was a frog. 

Rubics- An orange betta, Rubics. He died by plastic plant, ripping his fins and getting stuck.

Riddle- Shiny black. Started lethargic and died.

At least two of the deaths were my fault... 

I have learned better now, but I still think of the three fondly... I know at least that their deaths helped me learn, so perhaps I can save more bettas with time then what I have lost.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about your fishies  We all have to start somewhere and unfortunately, sometimes the advice we get when starting is not right.

When you're ready to get a new fish friend, you'll have a lot of good information under your belt to give it the best care possible by reading all about betta care here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

We've all done things wrong! We've all lost fish to mistakes we've made. Don't give up... there is a lot to learn here! Read and get inspired again!

Welcome to the Forum!!


----------

